#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Thomas PixelBrick vs Martin Mac300

## DeMennooos

Er wordt veel gezegd en geroepen over LED in de entertainment. Vaak wordt er vergeleken met de very-low-budget LED spots waar je echt weinig mee kan.

Onlangs hebben we een Thomas Pixelbrick met 22 Luxeon LEDs naast een MAC300 gehouden. De hoogte van de zaal was pakweg 3,5m.

Hier onder een afbeelding hiervan. Ik zou zeggen, welke is de 300 en welke is van de Pixelbrick?

Specs van de Pixelbrick vind je hier

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

Links de Pixelbrick
Rechts de Mac 300

Uit die Pixelbrick komt ook precies een bak licht uit he  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Gezien de hotspot zou ik zeggen dat de 300 rechts staat.
Ik vraag me alleen af wat er van de intensiteit overblijft bij andere kleuren.

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik laat nog even in het midden wat welke spot is. De foto waarop te zien wat waar staat zal ik later posten.

Wat betreft de intensiteit bij andere kleuren kan ik redelijk kort zijn. Bij wit ging de brick niet echt mee, of dit lag aan de intensiteit of aan het feit dat wit niet te mengen was door de controller die er bij zat durf ik niet te zeggen.

In primaire kleuren was het ook helaas pindakaas voor de 300. Mede doordat LED in rood en groen een vreselijk hoge intensiteit hebben en niet een relevante vergelijking gaven naar ons idee. Daarom is ook gekozen voor een donkere kleur.

Feit is echter wel dat ondanks je op papier tig-miljoen kleuren kan mengen, je het niet echt voor elkaar krijgt om mooi geel of een L181 te mengen.

----------


## Banned

ik denk dat rechts de Martin is 

deze heeft een vollere kern en andere uitstraling !

Zou wel lachen zijn dat het niet zo is !

Maar ja tegenwoordig kunnen de chinezen goede spullen maken !

Hierdoor wordt het voor de grote merken best wel moeilijk.

Maar inderdaad : er is weinig verschil !

Is dat ook met de prijs ?

Moet er wel bij zeggen dat Martin zich in de loop der jaren zich wel heeft bewezen !

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Dan denk ik dat rechts de PixelBrick is :Big Grin:

----------


## DeMennooos

> Maar ja tegenwoordig kunnen de chinezen goede spullen maken !
>  Hierdoor wordt het voor de grote merken best wel moeilijk.
> 
>  Maar inderdaad : er is weinig verschil !
>  Is dat ook met de prijs ?
>  Moet er wel bij zeggen dat Martin zich in de loop der jaren zich wel heeft bewezen !



De spullen uit China zijn ook helemaal niet slecht, maar zet ze naast een groot merk en je ziet duidelijk waarom er een verschil in prijs zit  :Wink: 

Kwa prijs zit de Pixelbrick ergens rond de 900 euries.

Nou was het eigenlijk geen discussie of Martin wel of niet goed is, het ook een ander soortgelijke wash kunnen zijn, maar ik geef toe Martin is op de goede weg.

(En nu zie ik enkele wenbrauwen fronsen  :Cool: )

----------


## axs

Als je ooit al gelet hebt op de beam van een regulaire wash haal je zo de mac300 eruit  :Wink:

----------


## R. den Ridder

ik zeg...de mac links..

----------


## LJ Bert

op een doek zal het licht er wel zijn maar in rook een echte beam zien?????

----------


## stekelvarke

> maar ik geef toe Martin is op de goede weg.
> (En nu zie ik enkele wenbrauwen fronsen )



De 300 is toch nog een "oude" mac :Stick Out Tongue:  


Ik denk dat de rechse de Mac is.

Ik heb vorige week de jb lighting LED moving head gezien, erg leuk ding, gaf toch ook zo goed als evenveel licht als de nieuwe Mac 250 wash die er naast stond, maar toch ook wel wat nadelen, je hebt dus geen echte beam. En bij geel bv als je dan de lens in keek zag je ook nog groen een rood.

----------


## daantje

ik weet het niet maar ik denk dat de rechter de mac 300. waarom? omdat de linker "vlek" is meer difuus. zo denk ik er over maar we zullen het zien.

en nu wil ik wel eens weten wie er allemaal gelijk hadden! opschieten :Smile:   :Wink:  
groetjes

----------


## Tiemen

Mijn gedacht : Mac = links...

----------


## ljmartijnw

ik ga voor de mac rechts. Hotspot is groter.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Ik denk dat de mac 300 links is. Elke led in de pixelbrick straalt afzonderlijk af en dus ook aan de buitenranden van de brick heb je een sterke hotspot. 
De mac heeft 1 lamp,waarvan de kern (hotspot) veel meer over de grootte van de lens "gesmeerd" moet worden, en daarom veel meer diffuss is dan de brick.  Dat die lamp msd250/2 is en veel meer wattage bezit laten we hierbuiten. Leds zijn op de goede weg. 

Ze beginnen nu ook in de huis-tuin-keuken branche door te dringen, alleen houden de grote lampenfabrikanten dat bewust tegen.

----------


## Controller

Ik denk dat beide LED lampen zijn. Gezien de 2 stralenbundels onderin.

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik kan niet anders zeggen dan dat ik verrassende resultaten voorbij zie komen.

Maar ik hou de spanning er nog even in.

@Gerrit de grote lampenboys maken zelf nu ook LED spots voor huis-tuin-en-keukengebruik, echter zijn deze nou niet echt om over naar huis te schrijven. Ik verwacht eind januari hier een gloeilamp achtige spot te hebben met 25 SMD LEDs die prima te gebruiken is naast een 60W normale gloeilamp en ook nog in een goede warme kleur.

@Dwain geloof me maar op mijn blauwe ogen als ik zeg dat er echt eentje een brick is en de ander echt een mac 300. En niet 2 LED spots.

----------


## kokkie

Waarom heb je ook geen pixelpar ofzo gebruikt bij deze vergelijking, het is wel  leuk om te zien.

Ik denk dat de Mac 300 de middelste is.

----------


## DeMennooos

Op de grote foto staat ook de Pixelpar, alleen was deze de andere kant opgericht. In het vergelijk van de Pixelbrick met de Mac kwamen deze het meeste overeen met elkaar. De PixelPar ging ruim over de Mac heen en gaf dus niet echt een goed vergelijk.

Ik heb hier nog wel ergens een foto van Plasa 2004 waar een PixelPar naast een mac 250 hing. Als daar interesse voor is wil ik die ook wel posten.

----------


## Controller

@ menno,

ik denk dan dat de linkse de mac 300 is.

----------


## BlueConfig

> Ik heb hier nog wel ergens een foto van Plasa 2004 waar een PixelPar naast een mac 250 hing. Als daar interesse voor is wil ik die ook wel posten.



Jep die interesse is er zeker  :Smile:  

Aangezien te weinig kennis onthoud ik mij bij de vraag.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ik vermoed dat de linker de Mac300 is en de rechter de Pixelbak. Qua verklaring ga ik mee met Gerrit, met alsbijkomende opmerking. 

Wij hebben in de verhuur een tweetal lichtkranten die ruim 2.25 meter lang zijn en rode superleds hebben. 

De tekst op deze lichtkrant is op ruim 175 meter nog zeer helder leesbaar, dusdanig dat als je er recht voor staat en inkijkt, je pijn in je ogen krijgt van de intensiteit van de rode LEDS....

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Met deze kleur nogal lastig te zeggen. Wanneer je de bulb van de 300 niet helemaal netjes in de parabool hebt zitten kan dat nogal wat schelen qua hotspot, zelfde geldt voor frost-opties (hoewel dat flauw zou zijn natuurlijk). Wanneer je er een foto in een andere kleur bijplaatst is het verschil waarschijnlijk veel groter. Blauw / congo doet het sowieso nooit goed bij camera's dus ik ga niet gokken, ben wel verbaasd over de gelijkenis maar dit zijn dan ook de reclameplaatjes die de fabrikanten zelf ook nogal eens willen maken. De (tot nu toe nog...) minpunten worden hier al genoeg aangegeven!

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Tja, ik zal niet een keuze maken op de foto. Qua lichtopbrengst zal de LED pixelbak (op de primaire kleuren) wel winnen van de Martin Mac300 anders zet de "Mennooos" hem niet op een Topic.

Ik vind belangrijk of je beide spots in de praktijk op dezelfde manier gaat toepassen.
Een Mac300 (of een andere Washlight van welk merk dan ook) zal als tegenlicht bv de kleur geel geven, de pixelbak (of andere LED spot) zal rood en groen tonen. Lijkt mij niet mooi.
Als er rook aanwezig is wil je niet weten wat je ziet met een LED spot.
Natuurlijk hebben LED spot ook hun voordelen (Stil, weinig onderhoud, weinig warmte afgifte, ect.)
Zo kan ik nog wel meer voor- en nadelen geven.

Maar heb je de vergelijking al gedaan met een Mac250 Washlight???

----------


## DeMennooos

@Jasper. Nee zou flauw waren we niet om de frost te gebruiken.

@Gerrit. Het gaat niet zozeer om het winnen van... Maar in veel andere topics wordt tot in den treure gediscussieerd over het wel of niet kunnen gebruiken van LED voor... (vul maar iets in). En dan in het bijzonder over lichtopbrengst.
Ik heb in een andere reactie hier ook al gezegd dat we een 250 en een 300 hadden als basis vergelijk. Het had van mij net zo goed een ander merk mogen zijn  :Wink: .

De toepassing van beide spots zal nooit gelijk zijn denk ik. De 300 is een yoke en de Brick is een vaste spot. In primaire kleuren is de opbrengst van LED meer dan goed te noemen, ga je mengen zijn er toch kleuren waar je te kort op komt. Dat is nu zo en dat zal denk ik ook nog wel een tijd zo blijven. Het ging er hier ook om dat je bij dikke kleuren ook nog wat overhoud en niet alleen bij de basis.

Als je recht in de spot kijkt zul je idd een erwtensoep van kleuren zien, bij projectie valt dit reuze mee. Ook de bundels in rook vielen mij in het geheel niet tegen. Bij de spot zelf was ook de bekende erwtensoep van kleuren te zien, maar verder in de bundel was dit niet het geval.

Een test met de nieuwe 250 wash heb ik nog niet gedaan. Maar wil de test daarmee best eens doen. Ook in combinatie met de PixelPar 90.

Dit topic was dus ook niet bedoelt als "Kijk eens hoe slecht de mac het doet" of "kijk eens hoe goed de brick wel niet is". Meer als "kijk er zijn wel LED producten die je kwa opbrengst prima kunt gebruiken met..."

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Voor die erwtensoep zullen er vast wel oplossingen gevonden worden, zoals de richtbladen van V*L ofzo. Hoe zat je met de schaduwen van objecten? Want dat is ook nog steeds een storende factor van iedere combinatie van verschillende lichtbronnen; het scala aan verschillende schaduwlijnen wat je krijgt. Misschien niet boeiend voor disco, des te meer voor serieuzere dingen... 

Maar gooi dat antwoord er nou eens in!  :Smile:

----------


## badboyscrew

Flauw hoor Menno dat je het niet verteld zal ik het ook maar niet doen :Smile:  
Maar wel leuk om te zien dat er veel verschil in mening is welke nou de 300 is.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

[quote=DeMennooos
Dit topic was dus ook niet bedoelt als "Kijk eens hoe slecht de mac het doet" of "kijk eens hoe goed de brick wel niet is". Meer als "kijk er zijn wel LED producten die je kwa opbrengst prima kunt gebruiken met..."[/quote]

Dat weet ik ook wel. :Wink:  Wel leuk dat je hem vergelijkt met een Mac300, beters is er niet te krijgen,  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Zie je wel op de theater vakbeurs in Rotterdam. Drinken we effe een bakkie koffie (of iets anders). Kan je meteen onze wereld primeur van Martin komen bekijken.
Ik zal wel zeggen wat het is: De Mac TW1!!! :EEK!:

----------


## BlueConfig

> Kan je meteen onze wereld primeur van Martin komen bekijken.
> Ik zal wel zeggen wat het is: De Mac TW1!!!



Ok en wanneer kan et groote publiek dit nieuwtje aanschouwen? ("meer" info gewoon op de martin site gevonden)

----------


## axs

> Kan je meteen onze wereld primeur van Martin komen bekijken.
> Ik zal wel zeggen wat het is: De Mac TW1!!!



Mac Tungsten Wash...
Tis maar wat je een wereldprimeur noemt.
een 'wereldprimeur' die ook al op LDI stond...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Maar dat was het prototype he :-) en volgens mij is de VL5 de enige die zich in dat segment wereldprimeur mag noemen...of nog verder terug richting het ontstaan van CMY-menging met dank aan Genesis...

----------


## lj-bjorn

paar korte vraagjes,
hoe is het met de afstelling van de lamp van de 300, en hoeveel vlieguren heeft hij gehad?
En wat doet de pixelbrick met de meng kleuren, is hij mooi egaal, of heeft hij rondom en in het midden ineens wat afwijkende vlekken?
daarbij denk ik dat de linkse de 300 is want daar loopt de lichtbundel iets breder, en wat een eigenschap van led is, dat deze een relatief kleine bundel heeft en alleen met lenzen breder gemaakt kan worden, dus minder effectief wordt.

----------


## driesmees

De linkse is de MAC300.
Waarom? Bij de specs van de pixelbrick staat er dat hij 6° is, en de MAC is minstens 18°.
Hieruit volgt dat de lichtvlek van de MAC veel breder zal zijn...
De Linkse lichtvlek is groter dan de rechse, dus de linkse is van de MAC300 en de rechtse van de Pixelbrick.

----------


## axs

Blijf de reacties wel grappig en inventief vinden!
Nogmaals, een normale CMY wash heeft een heel ander lichtbeeld dan de led.
Had er een VL5/2416 naast gezet en ik haalde de ledbrick er moeilijker uit...

En even iets om verder over na te denken... RGB en CMY!

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> Mac Tungsten Wash...
> Tis maar wat je een wereldprimeur noemt.
> een 'wereldprimeur' die ook al op LDI stond...



Op LDI was een Proto type, dit is de productie uitvoering uit de "Fieldtest".

----------


## berolios

Conventionele gas-ontlading: Men beginnen met wit, trekken daar bepaalde kleurtjes in bepaalde verhouding vanaf (*CMY*), men eindigen met kleur x (de zogenaamde *substractieve kleurmenging*). 

(Cyan = Rood eraf = Groen en Blauw erbij; Magentha = Groen eraf = Rood en Blauw erbij; Yellow = Blauw eraf = Rood en Groen erbij)

LED: Men beginnen met de drie primaire kleuren (*RGB*), tellen die in een bepaalde verhouding bij elkaar op en eindigen met kleur x (*additieve kleurmenging*).


Dit verschil resulteert erin dat in de kleuren LED-fixtures conventionele spots vaak een poepje laten ruiken, maar dat ze (nog) niet opgewassen zijn tegen de output in de gesatureerde kleuren (wit) van conventionele spots. Vooralsnog is dit vooral te wijten aan de tot op heden beperkte haalbare output van de Groene LEDS.

Ik weet dat ik het met regelmaat roep, maar wanneer er over serieuze high-performance LED-fixtures gesproken wordt, moet de naam van Xilver ook in het rijtje worden opgenomen, het blijft toch een Nederlands product (www.xilver.nl), er is nu een nieuwe Xolar RGB strip, dan kun je met één of twee fixture(s) een hele kerk in een kleurtje zetten, I kid you not!

Wat ik persoonlijk wel een groot nadeel vind van de meeste LED-producten is dat ze de LED's honinggraadsgewijs naast elkaar zetten, wat resulteert in erg onnatuurlijke schaduw als je iets belicht. Xilver heeft hier trouwens een goede oplossing voor gevonden.

----------


## axs

> Dit verschil resulteert erin dat in de kleuren LED-fixtures conventionele spots vaak een poepje laten ruiken, maar dat ze (nog) niet opgewassen zijn tegen de output in de gesatureerde kleuren (wit) van conventionele spots. Vooralsnog is dit vooral te wijten aan de tot op heden beperkte haalbare output van de Groene LEDS.



Applaus!

Eindelijk eens iemand die verder denkt dan zijn neus lang is!
En nu even de rest hieruit conclusies laten trekken...

----------


## driesmees

> ... vooral te wijten aan de tot op heden beperkte haalbare output van de Groene LEDS.



Is et daarom dat de zogenaamde witte LED's er zo blauwig uitzien?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> Is et daarom dat de zogenaamde witte LED's er zo blauwig uitzien?



Nope, een witte LED bestaat niet uit RGB. De kleur van een LEDje is afhankelijk van de samenstelling van het omhulsel. Niet elke kleur is even makkelijk te maken (met grote lichtopbrengst), maar omdat een hogere kleurtemperatuur vaak wat feller oogt wordt daarvoor gekozen voor de witte LEDs. Het is wel de rede waarom een RGB LED fixture vaak geen mooi wit kan mengen; daarvoor heb je exact evenveel r - g en b nodig. Bijv. SGM Palco's op 255-255-255; levert altijd een rozerig wit op doordat er teveel R en B in zit. 

Voor het preciese theoretische verhaal moet je zelf maar even google-en, genoeg over te vinden.

----------


## berolios

De kleur van witte LEDs is afhankelijk van de fosfor-coating op de emitter, er zijn ook gewoon warm-witte LEDs te koop. Kijk maar eens voor meer informatie op de site van Lumileds www.lumileds.com

Om bij 255-255-255 een mooie witte kleur te krijgen, moeten er in de drive-software bepaalde curves en calibratiewaarden ingebakken worden. Ook is het een uitdaging om van bijvoorbeeld 125-0-255 naar 255-255-255 te faden op een natuurlijke manier. Deze aansturingscurves en -calibratiewaarden zijn zo'n beetje de meest belangrijke schakels in het proces de LED-fixture een natuurlijk kleurverloop en 'feel' te geven.

Interessant om te weten in deze context is hoe LEDs grofgezien gemaakt worden. Pin me er niet op vast, maar er zijn 3 grove recepten voor LEDs: LED met korte golflengte, LED met lange golflengte en witte LEDs (korte/lange golflengte met fosforlaagje erop). LEDs worden dus niet op kleur gemaakt, maar na productie op kleur gesorteert !!

Veel problemen ontstaan er dan ook rond het feit dat het verkrijgen van precies dezelfde kleur LED érg moeilijk is. En aangezien het oog érg gevoelig is voor verschillende kleuren wit, levert dit voor verschillende (cheapy) fabrikanten problemen op (repeatability). Vandaar ook de reden dat de serieuze fabrikanten hun fixtures per stuk calibreren.

Ik heb nog flink wat achtergrond theorie wat dit aangaat, dit kan ik helaas niet zomaar delen, maar als er vragen zijn, kan ik allicht helpen...

Cheers !

----------


## laserguy

> LEDs worden dus niet op kleur gemaakt, maar na productie op kleur gesorteert !!



Dat geloof je nu toch zelf niet!
Ten eerste: gesorteerd is met een "d" achteraan
Twee: rode/groene/gele/blauwe... monochrome LED's dus hebben GEEN fosforlaag! Het licht wordt gegenereerd IN de junctielaag! En de golflengte van dat licht (de KLEUR dus!) wordt bepaald door de dotatie van deze PN-junctie! Men kan dus PERFECT een LED maken met een vooraf geweten kleur!
Tevens zijn de dotatiestoffen voor de kleuren verschillend... dus zomaar een andere kleur uitkomen is uitgesloten.
Rood is bijvoorbeeld GaAlAs, groen (GaP?) en bij geel is er Indium in het spel maar vraag mij daar nu niet direct de formule van.

----------


## DeMennooos

@LJ-Bjorn. Het aantal vlieguren van de 300 weet ik zo niet. Ik moet ook zeggen dat ik dat ook niet zo heel interessant vind. Je zorgt er namelijk ook niet iedere show die je doet voor dat je spots een nieuwe lamp hebben.

Je zult straks op de resultaat foto kunnen zien dat deze kleur blauw niet het standaard blauw is uit de PixelBrick, maar een mengkleur. Om de kleuren uit beide spots zo gelijkend mogelijk te maken hebben we die gemengd met Amber. Met andere mengkleuren is het zo dat bij de hele lijn van Thomas de kleuren vrijwel allemaal egaal gemengd worden. Rare vlekken in het midden of afwijkende rand kom je bijna niet tegen. In sommige types heb je dit wel als je bijvoorbeeld geel of wit mengt.

@Axs. Ik zal de volgende keer aan je denken om er een VL naast te zetten.

@Berolios. Eindelijk iemand die inderdaad eens verder kijkt. Xilver heeft idd erg mooie producten. Maar die gaan dan ook anders met LED om dan de rest en als ik mij niet vergis zijn die eerst helemaal terug gegaan in LED techniek om daarna het verhaal opnieuw op te bouwen. Die Xolar strip waar je over praat heeft toch ook de LEDs aan de zijkant van iedere module zitten waarna ze via lenzen naar voren stralen? Indrukwekkende output hebben ze zeker.

@Jasper. Witte leds liggen wat betreft de kleurtemperatuur veelal tussen de 5000K en 7000K wat ook de harde witte (en soms blauwe) kleur geeft. Echt warm witte LEDs liggen rond de 2800K-3400K. En dan praat ik nu echt over de 5mm LEDs. 
Wat ze bij de PixelBrick en ook bij de 110ec hebben gedaan is het toevoegen van Amber LEDs om zo nog dichter tot echt wit en geel te komen. Iets wat aardig lukt, maar nog niet echt wit of geel geeft.

Voor de laatste discussie:
Dit topic was meer om voor alle discussies uit het licht forum eens te laten zien dat een LED spot mee kan op vele vlakken met een veel gebruikte yoke. Het was niet bedoeld om een technische discussie te starten over hoe LEDs in elkaar zitten of werken. Dat is wellicht een discussie om voort te zetten in het licht forum omdat die discussie voor meer mensen interessant is. 
Ik moet Laserguy wel gelijk geven in zijn reactie.

----------


## DeMennooos

En dan nu de onthulling  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb veel verrassende reacties gezien. Veel waren op de goede weg, maar kozen toch de verkeerde.

De Pixelbrick is de linkerspot en de Mac300 is de rechter spot.



Op de foto:

PixelBrick - Mac 300 - PixelPar 90L.

Ik heb nog een paar andere foto's van iets mindere kwaliteit die ik later vandaag zal resizen en ook zal posten. Hierop staan onder andere de Mac 300 en een PixelPar 90L waar de bundels goed op te zien zijn. En de PixelLine 1044 en PixelLine 110ec als projectie op een doek.

----------


## axs

Waarom ik zo zeker was dat de linkse de pixelbrick was had te maken met 2 factoren.
[LIST][*]Eerst en vooral is er het aftgetekende wit in de hotspot van de wash.
Bij CMY ga je dus idd meer het witte terugvinden in het licht dan bij RGB.Daarmee ook mijn posting CMY / RGB wat Berolios meteen doorhad en er duidelijk verder over nadacht.[/LIST]
[LIST][*]Verder was er de aftekening van de beam die bij de pixelbrick niet zo rond is als bij een wash.[/LIST]Als je al geruime tijd werkt met fixtures, merk je echt na een tijd wel de 'kenmerken' van fixtures/lampen/...

Waarom een VL de vergelijking moeilijker zou maken heeft te maken met de indirecte lightpath. Hierdoor krijg je een betere diffuse van de verschillende kleurcomponenten. En dat is misschien 1 van de oplossingen voor de kleurensoep bij LEDS.

_Wat ik wel een erg leuke reactie vond (buiten het forum om naar aanleiding van dit topic) van een collega was het volgende:_
_'Je weet bij die copy-chinezen maar nooit... wie weet proberen ze wel de hotspot van een wash te copieren in een LED-fixture'_

----------


## DeMennooos

> _'Je weet bij die copy-chinezen maar nooit... wie weet proberen ze wel de hotspot van een wash te copieren in een LED-fixture'_



GRIN!
Is inderdaad een leuke en strakke opmerking. Het zou me ook niets verbazen als ze dat in China ook proberen te bewerkstelligen.

Al blijft Thomas nog wel Engels. En zijn er toch ook van hun PixelLines niet al te schokkende kopietjes te krijgen  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

> Dat geloof je nu toch zelf niet!







> Ten eerste: gesorteerd is met een "d" achteraan
> Twee: rode/groene/gele/blauwe... monochrome LED's dus hebben GEEN fosforlaag! Het licht wordt gegenereerd IN de junctielaag! En de golflengte van dat licht (de KLEUR dus!) wordt bepaald door de dotatie van deze PN-junctie! Men kan dus PERFECT een LED maken met een vooraf geweten kleur!
> Tevens zijn de dotatiestoffen voor de kleuren verschillend... dus zomaar een andere kleur uitkomen is uitgesloten.
> Rood is bijvoorbeeld GaAlAs, groen (GaP?) en bij geel is er Indium in het spel maar vraag mij daar nu niet direct de formule van.



Gefeliciteerd, je hebt me betrapt op een van mijn weinige spelfouten!

Ik heb ook niet gezegd dat alle leds een fosfor laagje hebben, ik heb alleen gezegd dat de kleur van een WITTE led o.a. afhankelijk van die fosfor-laag. (ik geloof dat er ook verschil zit in warm/koud wit qua samenstelling etc.)

En ik moet je toch echt teleurstellen: het is zéér moeilijk een LED te produceren met een vooraf bepaalde kleur. Dat is ook waarom er de zg 'binning' in het leven is geroepen (sorteren op kleur met een bepaalde codering). Misschien heb ik het inderdaad wel iets te simpel voorgesteld door te stellen dat er óf korte óf lange golflengten 'in de frituurpan worden gegooid' :Big Grin:  . Het kan goed zijn dat er misschien nog 1 of 2 extra processen zijn met een van te voren in te schatten golflengte, jouw statements aangaande de diverse chemicalien zou dan dus best kunnen kloppen, maar daarom had ik er geloof ik ook bij gezet: pin me hier niet op vast...

Wat ik er in ieder geval mee wilde illustreren is dat het niet van te voren te bepalen is welke kleur de led EXACT gaat worden.... en die veronderstelling klopt gewoon als een bus. Misschien kunnen ze inderdaad wel iets preciezer inschatten wat het gaat worden, maar ik weet zeker dat er vaak héél grote verschillen in productiekleuren zitten (dan heb ik het dus over tientallen nm's verschil!)... en ik heb er ondertussen genoeg mee te maken gehad om dat statement te durven maken  :Wink: 

Cheers !

----------


## DeMennooos

Zoals beloofd nog een paar fotootjes.



Pixelbrick in de truss, Mac300 daarnaast, Pixelpar90L daarnaast en helemaal rechts PixelLine 110ec

----------


## DeMennooos

Niet de meest duidelijke foto maar geeft denk ik wel een goed idee van bundels bij de PixelPar. De Mac300 is de gele en de Pixelpar is de roodachtige.
Stond alleen een hazer als rookdoos.

----------


## DeMennooos

PixelLine 1044 en een PixelLine 110ec op een wit achterdoek. Links de 1044 en rechts de 110ec. Die laatste wordt trouwens ook als backdrop lampje gebruikt bij Alicia Keys.







En ehm, ja de 110 geeft het mooiste effect. Alle lenzen waren hier trouwens de standaard lenzen.

----------


## driesmees

die 110ec is wel een mooi dinkie. Hoeveel kost hij eigenlijk?
Hoeveel heb je er nodig om een breedte van laten we zeggen 10m uit te lichten? Hoe hoog mag je horizon maximum zijn? Wat is het beste? van bovenaf of van onderaan belichten?

PS: Veel vragen eh  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeMennooos

Als je hem echt als horizon wil gebruiken is het het mooiste als je ze aansluitend gebruikt. Ze zijn 1.179m breedt, dus zou je er 9 van moeten hebben voor 10 meter.

Bij Alicia Keys was de hoogte volgens mij een meter of 14 en werden ze van onderaf gebruikt. Als je ze van boven gebruikt ben je wel wat afstand kwijt aan de hoogte van de 110, maar voor een horizon in theater geeft dit wel het mooiste effect. Als je een gewone backdrop ermee wil belichten is van onderaf ook een optie.

De 110's liggen rond de 5000 euro's bruto, maar zijn ook op lease te krijgen en in ruime aantallen in de verhuur. Dus als je een keer te kort komt heb je niet meteen een probleem.

Hieronder wat foto's van de backdrop bij Alicia Keys.





ps. zoveel vragen waren het niet hoor ;-)

----------


## stekelvarke

Op hoeveel eurotjes komen de 1044? Jullie hebben blijkbaar een mooi aantal leuke LED fixtures.. Zijn deze enkel voor het testen en vergelijken aangekocht of hebben jullie er een aantal in de verhuur?

----------


## DeMennooos

De 1044 zal ergens rond de 4500 euro bruto liggen.

Deze hebben wij alleen ter demo gehad voor een aantal relaties die bezig zijn en waren met verhuur projecten. Zelf hebben wij er geen in de verhuur, maar hebben wel afspraken voor grote aantallen voor verhuur.

Wij zijn één van de importeurs voor Nedeland.

----------

